# Ambulances/Police Cruisers



## Sam (May 4, 2010)

In this country, we can tell what a far-off emergency vehicle is due to the pitch of its siren. As far as I remember, the fire brigade is the lowest sound, and the police cars and ambulances are each a semitone higher. 

Does it work that way in the States?


----------



## moderan (May 4, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Sam (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, Mod.


----------



## moderan (May 4, 2010)

You're welcome. Any time.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 4, 2010)

Our fire truck uses a WW2 air raid siren. You can hear it five miles away. Man, it sends shivers down your spine.

http://beemp3.com/download.php?file=3260920&song


----------



## Wolfson (May 4, 2010)

I don't know about other parts of the States, but in California you can actually get a better idea of the emergency vehicle when they go through intersections. Vehicles from the Fire Department will lean on the horn in short blasts that are loud and low - remeniscent of a fog horn ("BRRRAAAP! BRRAP! BRRAP!"), while police cruisers and the like have a switch off with the siren so it makes a loud sound similar to a very deaf R2D2 ("Bweep! Bwoop bwoop! Bwip!").


----------



## NaClmine (May 4, 2010)

I agree with Wolfson. In addition, private ambulances have yet another sound. Highway Patrol sounds different than County Sheriff cars, both frequency and "beats". FBI and other federal police agencies (especially in numarked cars) also have distinct sounds.


----------



## Lawfire (Jun 20, 2010)

There may be some differences, and it may be different in other states, but in Michigan, there are no major differences.  A law enforcement agency, or fire department buys equipment and installs it in the vehicle.  Many patrol cars, ambulances, and fire trucks all have the exact same siren controls in them.

Most controls have several different settings, and a knowledgeable driver will toggle them as they drive to get the attention of people who aren't paying attention and may be in the way.  Larger vehicles (fire trucks and some ambulances) have air horns - similar to a semi truck that they may use while entering an intersection to get attention.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 20, 2010)

Some of these regional differences are probably not due to shrewd planning by law enforcement (when tend to be more antagonistic than cooperative with other agencies, anyway) but suppliers.  You buy Ford Vitorias, like the feds like, and they tend to come from the factory with certain OEM gear, or options).  Other agencies getting fleets elsewhere could be getting a whole different supply tree.


----------

